# How to change angle of saddle?



## Seigi (13 Aug 2011)

Hello all, 

So I have a Giant Defy 3 with a Giant Sport seatpost and Giant Defy 3 saddle and I'm finding it impossible to tilt the saddle angle? Every time I loosen the bolt, tilt the seat then re-tighten the bolt it just returns to it's default position as if you cannot change the angle. The reason I'm trying to change it is because it seems to be tilting backwards a little bit and want it to be horizontal, there only seems to be one bolt as well so I doubt that's the problem. Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2011)

Wiggle it a bit - to ensure the clamp gets onto the next slot. Back off the bolt, then wiggle the saddle as you re-align it. Best option, remove saddle and clamp, clean up, add a bit of grease o contact points and do up again.


----------



## Canardly (13 Aug 2011)

If its a single fixing you often have to slacken it off more than you think in order to free and allow the stem clamp to move to a new position without staying embedded where it was.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Aug 2011)

To add to waht others have said after i have loosened it off enough to adjust it i hold the lower part steady with one hand as i tighten the bolt up as i have found it can move a bit as you tighten it.

2 bolt systems are easier to adjust for tilt but if you want to move the forward/backward position then it is harder to get the saddle to your preferred tilt afterwards .I normally end up doing it with a spirit level .


----------



## Seigi (13 Aug 2011)

I found the problem, it seems there's grooves in both the lower clamp and the stem and they were essentially 'glued' together, we got a screwdriver and separated them and now I am able to move it to the required position, thanks for the suggestions though!


----------

